# Anfängerfrage zu Pumpenregulierung



## pipoiii (1. Sep. 2004)

Hallo !

Ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen einen etwa 6 m3 großen Teich und einen kleinen Bachlauf angelegt. 

Jetzt speise ich den Bachlauf mit einer Aquamaxima 7500.

Wasser läuft von Pumpe durch einen Biotec und von da über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich.

Da die Menge Wasser zu groß für den Bachlauf war, habe ich vor den Filtereinlauf einen Kugelhahn gesetzt mit dem ich runter regle.

Kann ich dies so machen ? Oder nimmt die Pumpe dadurch Schaden ?
Wäre eine Regelung über einen Dimmer besser ?

Danke für eure Antworten 
Gruß
Pipo


----------



## lars (1. Sep. 2004)

hi...

beides ist machbar !!! wenn du den kugelhan verwendest macht das der pumpe im prinzip nix. sie dreht sich ja dann lediglich im eigenen saft. mehr nicht. 

sinvoller ist natürlich die pume zu regulieren.
deine pumpe ist wenn ich mich nicht schwer irre eine sogenante asynchronpumpe welche sich über eine dimmer regeln lassen.

beides ist möglich......


----------



## StefanS (2. Sep. 2004)

Sehe ich genauso: Pumpe + Hahn = kleines Invest = keine Stromersparnis (Pumpe nimmt dabei _keinen_ Schaden). Pumpe + Drehzalsteller ("Dimmer") = relativ höheres Invest = gewisse Stromersparnis. Wenn es nun noch verlässliche Aussagen über mittlere Betriebsdauern der Hardware gäbe, könnte man eine Empfehlung geben, was lohnt oder nicht. So aber: Nach Gusto ist schon völlig in Ordnung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harald (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pipo,

die Pumpe wird wohl keinen Schaden nehmen. Du solltest aber bedenken, dass Dein Filter so auch nicht die optimale Leistung bringt.

Vielleicht solltest Du überlegen, die Pumpe mit voller Leistung laufen zu lassen, jedoch nur einen Teil des "gereinigten" Wassers durch den Bachlauf und den anderen Teil wieder direkt in den Teich laufen zu lassen. So hättest Du den Vorteil, dass eine bessere Filterwirkung entsteht.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pipo,

also der  Pumpe interessiert es recht wenig, ob sie elektronisch oder manuell per Kugelhahn abgeregelt wird.

Die Asynchronpumpen sind da sehr genügsam  

*Nur:* 

Du solltest versuchen, die Wassermengenregulierung  nach dem Biotec zu schalten.
Bei deiner Teichgöße von 6000 l sollte die gesamte Pumpenleistung  7500l durch den Biotec laufen.
Es entstehen ohnehin schon Verluste (Reibungverlust,Schlauchlänge,Förderhöhe).

Du könntest am Biotecausgang DN 70 ein T-Stück einsetzten (in jeden Baumarkt erhältlich) ...das erste  Rohr geht zu Deinem Bachlauf und das zweite leitest Du dann "unauffällig" in den Teich zurück.
Falls Du die zwei Rohre noch extra Regeln willst (Durchflussmenge) kannst Du es mit sogenannten Zugschiebern tun.

Es sollte aber schon ausreichen...wenn Du die Ausgangsleistung teilst.! 


*Ps*.Die/ den Zugschieber solltest Du nicht direkt an den Biotec anschließen (also T-Stück weg lassen) ... da sonst ein "Rückstau"in diesem entsteht!


----------



## pipoiii (2. Sep. 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Habe hier schon gelesen, daß bei üppiger Bepflanzung kein Filter von Nöten ist.
Da sollte der geringere Durchlauf doch auch OK sein ... 
Vielleicht überleg ich mir das mit dem T Stück noch, wenn diese Variante keinen Erfolg bringt.

Will nächstes Jahr eigentlich auch nur ein paar wenige Fischchen einsetzen.

Habe auch schon gelesen, daß man die Pumpe immer durchlaufen lassen soll, wegen "Absterben des Filters" ...

Klingt für mich nicht logisch, da die Filterschwämme doch auch bei Unterbrechung des Zulaufs im Wasser stehen bleiben !?

Kann ich so nicht über eine Zeitschaltuhr geregelt meinen Bachlauf nur tagsüber laufen lassen !???


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pippo,

also, die Bakterien sterben ab weil Sie nicht mehr genügend Sauerstoff (Frischwasser) im Filter haben... diesen Sauerstoff brauchen Sie zum überleben.  

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du bei Fischbesatz auf jedenfall einen Filter im Teich haben (Kot etc. ) ... oder einen Filtergraben bzw. Pflanzfilter.

Dieser muss aber auch dementsprechend groß sein...damit er die Filterwirkung erreichen kann. :!:


----------



## StefanS (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pipoiii,

Filter darf nicht abgeschaltet werden, da die Bakterien als starke Sauerstoffzehrer auf die laufende Sauerstoffzufuhr/Frischwasser angewiesen sind. Nach kürzester Zeit ist da Hängen im Schacht.

Die Botschaft mit der reinen Umwälzung des Wassers (ohne Durchgang durch den Filter) hör' ich wohl, doch verstehe ich nicht, was daran positiv sein soll. Die Aussage, dass Fadenalgen keine Strömung mögen, ist eine Mär. Die fettesten und grünsten Algen findet man im sauerstoffreichen Wasser schnell fliessender Gewässer. Strömung ? Ja, wenn man Verschmutzungen durch Strömung bei speziell geformtem Teichboden an eine bestimmte Stelle transportieren will. Ist aber bei Pipoiii offenbar nicht der Fall, ausserdem wird die Effektivität des Schmutztransportes oft überschätzt. Viele, die einen Teich mit Bodenablauf besitzen, berichten davon, dass sich der Schmutz schon wenige Zentimeter entfernt vom Bodenablauf absetzt - und dort liegenbleibt. Verbleibt noch die Möglichkeit des Gasaustausches. Dieser ist bei bewegtem Wasser höher. Also: Etwas mehr Sauerstoff rein. Der sollte aber ohnehin ausreichend vorhanden sein. Dafür CO2 raus. Der pH-Wert steigt natürlich, einmal abgesehen davon, dass das CO2 den Pflanzen nicht zur Verfügung steht. Wird das Wasser zudem noch durch einen Bachlauf geleitet, fallen die Temperaturschwankungen des Teichwassers viel extremer aus.

Würde mich einmal jemand über die positive Wirkung des umgewälzten Wassers aufklären ?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,


*Die Botschaft mit der reinen Umwälzung des Wassers (ohne Durchgang durch den Filter) hör' ich wohl, doch verstehe ich nicht, was daran positiv sein soll. Die Aussage, dass Fadenalgen keine Strömung mögen, ist eine Mär. Die fettesten und grünsten Algen findet man im sauerstoffreichen Wasser schnell fliessender Gewässer. Strömung ? Ja, wenn man Verschmutzungen durch Strömung bei speziell geformtem Teichboden an eine bestimmte Stelle transportieren will. Ist aber bei Pipoiii offenbar nicht der Fall, ausserdem wird die Effektivität des Schmutztransportes oft überschätzt. Viele, die einen Teich mit Bodenablauf besitzen, berichten davon, dass sich der Schmutz schon wenige Zentimeter entfernt vom Bodenablauf absetzt - und dort liegenbleibt. Verbleibt noch die Möglichkeit des Gasaustausches. Dieser ist bei bewegtem Wasser höher. Also: Etwas mehr Sauerstoff rein. Der sollte aber ohnehin ausreichend vorhanden sein. Dafür CO2 raus. Der pH-Wert steigt natürlich, einmal abgesehen davon, dass das CO2 den Pflanzen nicht zur Verfügung steht. Wird das Wasser zudem noch durch einen Bachlauf geleitet, fallen die Temperaturschwankungen des Teichwassers viel extremer aus. 

Würde mich einmal jemand über die positive Wirkung des umgewälzten Wassers aufklären ? *


öhm... wo steht das geschrieben...

Die Frage war eigendlich nur, ob er den Filter für eine gewisse Zeit ausschalten kann da ja  Wasser im Filter stehen bleibt.!
Dies haben wir beide ja mit *nein* beantwortet ...(100 Punkte   )

Oder stehe ich jetzt auf der Leitung   

Dann klärt mich bitte auf.. 8)


----------



## StefanS (2. Sep. 2004)

Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Du könntest am Biotecausgang DN 70 ein T-Stück einsetzten (in jeden Baumarkt erhältlich) ...das erste  Rohr geht zu Deinem Bachlauf und das zweite leitest Du dann "unauffällig" in den Teich zurück.
> Falls Du die zwei Rohre noch extra Regeln willst (Durchflussmenge) kannst Du es mit sogenannten Zugschiebern tun.



Hqllo Thorsten, 

war sicher keine heftige Anmerkung von mir, tut mir leid, wenn es so rübergekommen ist. Das obige Zitat habe ich so verstanden, dass eine reine Umwälzung vorgenommen werden soll für den Anteil, der nicht durch den Filter geht. Die hätte korrespondiert mit vielen Postings anderenorts, die eine reine Umwälzung - auch zusätzlich - empfehlen. Deshalb war meine ernstliche Frage: Was kann/soll Umwälzung bringen ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Dein Posting von 5:59 Uhr hatte ich bei Abschicken meines Textes noch nicht gelesen - natürlich stimmen wir da überein


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ne,ne das hatte ich auch nicht so aufgefasst mir fehlte halt nur irgendwie der Bezug .  

Gemeint habe ich damit, das die komplette Pumpenleistung (7500l - falls noch vorhanden)  in den Filter geführt wird und danach erst verteilt wird...

Also, nix für ungut


----------



## pipoiii (2. Sep. 2004)

Ok, ... !

Das ich die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen soll, habe ich jetzt verstanden !
Wann hole ich die Pumpe aus dem Teich ? Oder kann ich sie auf 1,10 m stehen lassen und wann hole ich den Filter rein.
Im Filter kommen ohnehin nur etwa 4000 l/Std. an, die ich im Moment noch runter regle. Ist das zu wenig ?
Hatte den Filter eigendlich wirklich nur als "Zusatz" für das gute Gewissen gekauft. Hoffe das den Rest meine Pflanzen erledigen, die im nächsten Frühjahr kräftig wachsen sollten ... 
Oder liege ich da wirklich völlig daneben ... !??????


----------



## Harald (3. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pipo,

in der Tiefe kannst Du die Pumpe auch über den Winter im Wasser lassen. Einen so kalten Winter, dass Wasser auf diese Tiefe durchfriert, haben wir hier wohl eher nicht.

Den Filter würde ich vor dem ersten Frost in den Keller stellen, damit er keinen Schaden nimmt.

Ob Deine Pflanzen letztlich in der Lage sind, dem Wasser die Nährstoffe zu entziehen, hängt davon ab, wieviel Pflanzen und wieviel Nährstoffproduzenten Du in Deinem Teich hast. Häufig sind die Teiche wirklich überbesetzt.

Ich bin eigentlich eher skeptisch, dass bei einem normalen Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz eine normale Bepflanzung überhaupt ausreicht eine gute Wasserqualität zu erzeugen. Von daher würde ich an Deiner Stelle, da Du ja schon einen Filter hast, diesen auch maximal ausnutzen.


----------



## lars (3. Sep. 2004)

also ich würde die pumpe nicht in der tiefe von 1,1 m stehen lassen. vorallem nicht wenn ich fischbesatz habe. das ist zwar bei dir noch nicht der fall aba dennoch werden die sogenanten wasseranomalien durcheinander gewirbelt. dies ist bei einen teich ohne fische nicht weiter tragisch aba bei fischbesatzt ist das nicht zu empfeheln.
wenn du kanns stell die pumpe einfach höher !!!

Lars


----------



## Roland (3. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Lars,

ich wage zu widersprechen, ich habe meine Aquamax 10000 während dem Winter auf 1,3 m Tiefe stehen lassen und den Schlauch mit ins Wasser gelegt, im Frühling wieder angeschlossen und es funktionierte einwandfrei. Erst vorgestern habe ich sie rausgenommen und geputzt nach 1 1/2 Jahren und ich lasse sie jetzt im Winter wieder am Boden des Teiches überwintern, den Vorschlag dazu gab mir ein Freund der schon jahrelang diese Methode praktiziert. Auf 60 cm Tiefe stelle ich dann eine kleine Pumpe auf, welche durch Wasserbewegung eine geschlossene Eisdecke verhindert.


----------



## lars (3. Sep. 2004)

du brauchst mir nicht wiedersprechen ;-) mit dem stehenlassen meinte ich wenn die pumpe weiterhin im betrieb ist. und damit das gesammt wasser im teich zu sehr durchgewirbelt wird. klar kann man die pumpe im wasser überwintern lassen. da habe ich keinerlei bedenken. nur würde ich die pumpe dennoch schwach laufen lassen wollen. wer rastet der rostet ;-)

lars


----------



## Harald (3. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Pipo,

egal wie Du Dich bzgl. der Pumpe entscheidest (herausnehmen oder nicht), Du solltest sie aber auf keinen Fall nur einfach trocken in den Keller stellen. Insgesamt wird immer empfohlen, sie im Wasser zu lagern. Packe sie also ggf. auf jeden Fall in einen Eimer mit Wasser.


----------



## StefanS (3. Sep. 2004)

Hmmmm, Lars hat die Dichteanomalie erwähnt, also das Phänomen, dass das Wasser bei +4 Grad seine höchste Dichte besitzt, sich also ganz unten im Gewässer befindet. Setzt man da nun eine Pumpe hinein, wird diese "warme" Schicht mit dem kälteren Wasser oben  vermischt und kühlt sich weiter ab, der Teich kann durchfrieren.

Nun wurde ja schon viel und wüst diskutiert, ob die Dichteanomalie bei Kleinstgewässern wie den unseren überhaupt nachweisbar ist - oder ob eine so saubere Schichtung erst bei grösseren (tieferen) Gewässern auftritt. Es soll Leute geben, die die Dichteanomalie auch bei Kleinstgewässern gemessen haben und solche, die das messtechnisch nicht nachweisen konnten.

Mir scheint es aber nur logisch, dass ein Durchlaufenlassen der Pumpe (auch bei geringster Leistung, selbst ein tief eingesetzter Luftausströmer würde schon reichen) zu einem kontinuierlichen Absinken der Temperatur führt: An der Wasseroberfläche findet ein Temperaturaustausch statt. Ist die Luft kälter als das Wasser, wird Wärme abgegeben, das nun kühlere Wasser (auch wenn die Temperaturdifferenzen zunächst nur winzigst sind) kühlt das gesamte Wasservolumen herunter, an der Wasseroberfläche findet eine weitere Abgabe von Wärme statt, Wasser wird vermischt usw. Es _muss _also zu einer zumindest schnelleren Abkühlung bei Minustemperaturen als bei stehendem Wasser kommen.

Zum Thema "Pumpe in Wasser aufbewahren": Ist ebenfalls klar, weil bei trockener Aufbewahrung die Dichtungen spröde werden.

Ich persönlich würde die Pumpe tief im Teich lassen und abschalten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Harald (3. Sep. 2004)

So wie Stefan es vorschlägt, habe ich es auch im letzten Jahr gemacht und werde es dieses Jahr wieder machen.


----------



## Roland (3. Sep. 2004)

@Harald und Stefan,

ich wurde oder hatte nicht richtig verstanden. Bei mir ging es nur zum Überwintern der Pumpe in abgeschaltetem Zustand. Ich gebe euch recht, dass ein Umwälzen des Wassers im Winter vom Boden des Teiches fatale Folgen  haben kann. Im letzten doch nicht kalten Winter genügte der Luftsprudler nicht eine geschlossene Eisdecke zu verhindern, deshalb habe ich eine kleine Pumpe(max.750 l.St,) auf 60 cm Tiefe gestellt und hier blieb eine Fläche von 50 cm eisfrei. Entschuldigung für das Missverständnis.

@Harald: ich hatte gestern abend ein ausführliches posting zur Samenernte fertig und als ich das 1. Bild hochladen wollte war alles fort, also muss ich wieder anfangen!


----------



## Harald (3. Sep. 2004)

Ich hoffe, Du hattest alles gespeichert, Roland..... ansonsten hast Du ja das ganze Wochenende Zeit, alles nochmal zu schreiben...... :? 

Ich werde auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr versuchen, Samen zu ernten.


----------

